# Storyboarder picture sizes



## MyJoanB (Apr 4, 2011)

I just loaded story boarder and the picture sizes are minute , I dont seem to get an answer from the web site maybe someone else can give me answer as to how I can get a larger final size without picelation.?


----------



## MyJoanB (Apr 4, 2011)

i'll reply to my own thread as I think I found my prolem. I had to reconfigure the size in the ceate a storyboard menu. thanks for the support
CurtB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2011)

That was quick, well done Curt


----------

